# My rabbit ate some of my hair???



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 12, 2010)

Is Charlie gonna be okay? I was just laying on the ground watching him hop around, all of a sudden he comes up to me and starts nibbling on my hair! He literally bit a few strands off and was eating it till I pulled it out of his mouth! But I think he ate some already, because even though I pulled it out of his mouth I still heard and saw him chewing. Will he be okay? It wont get stuck in his intestines? I heard rabbits can't cough up hair. I'm really worried. He seems perfectly fine right now though. :?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 12, 2010)

Rabbits ingest their fur all the time and it usually have no bad effects. Unless he ate a long strand of hair whole, or you use lots of hair product, he should be fine. Try to get him to eat lots of hay to help push it out of his system. You may notice that some of his poops are stuck together, this is fairly normal for rabbits that ingest a lot of fur.


----------

